# new member



## Lone_Wolfe (Apr 30, 2015)

I need to post here first, so here I am. I'm Mom to an 11 year old tabby calico rescue, and a newly purchased Siamese. I'll try to post a pic of him... :kittyball


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

It's actually the "Introduce yourself" forum you were referred to but I want to see the calico now lol.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This guy is very handsome! Welcome to the furrrum!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, how beautiful!


----------



## Lone_Wolfe (Apr 30, 2015)

Tsukiyomi said:


> It's actually the "Introduce yourself" forum you were referred to but I want to see the calico now lol.


That's where I thought I was posting this, I don't know if I screwed up or the post got moved. Either way, here's the calico. :thumb


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Lone_Wolfe,
They're Both Stunning! And, Welcome aboard! 
Sharon


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Welcome. I don't have one at present but I have a weakness for calicos.


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

The Siamese is very handsome and the Calico is beautiful. What are their names? Do they get along?


----------



## Nicole.H (Apr 9, 2015)

Look at the gorgeous kitties!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Lone_Wolfe said:


> That's where I thought I was posting this, I don't know if I screwed up or the post got moved. Either way, here's the calico. :thumb


Not a big deal I'm sure haha. I'm guessing she was sleepy or woken up from sleep by the camera lol very cute.


----------



## Lone_Wolfe (Apr 30, 2015)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Not a big deal I'm sure haha. I'm guessing she was sleepy or woken up from sleep by the camera lol very cute.


That's actually her normal expression. She's fat, lazy, and dumb as a rock. Sweet as can be, too. :thumb


----------



## Lone_Wolfe (Apr 30, 2015)

Marcia said:


> This guy is very handsome! Welcome to the furrrum!!


Thank you, on both counts. That little guy is your typical Siamese, into everything and never shuts up!


----------



## Lone_Wolfe (Apr 30, 2015)

Now I'm confused, the topic on this thread has changed. rcat


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, whatever the topic, your kitties are beautiful! What are their names?

And is that a nail clipper in that pic? Wow!


----------

